
Data Mining Reveals How Smiling Evolved During a Century of Yearbook Photos - stared
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/543871/data-mining-reveals-how-smiling-evolved-during-a-century-of-yearbook-photos/
======
tuckermi
The original paper (covering more than smiles) is available here:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.02575](http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.02575)

